# SMP Armv7 versatile kernel + qemu question



## armdev (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,
what is current status of SMP support for armv7 versatile kernel? Is it stable? Are there any issues, bugs, work to do to run it etc? I am especially concerned about using SMP armv7 versatile version under quemu. If there are any issues, what  are they? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2015)

ARM support is very much a work-in-progress and is still a Tier 2 platform. As far as I know ARMv7 support is being worked on but may not be stable or even working. The Raspberry Pi 2 should work but I'm not aware of any other boards that work. 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------

